# Vintage Sling shot Question..



## dar (Nov 2, 2011)

hello! I've owned this for 36 years and I am wondering if anyone can tell me about it- where it was made? I believe it is called a Pocket Rocket? There is no maker marks on it anywhere. I'm just curious. Thanks for any info.








Edit: I'm not able to load a photo.







it has a Marbilized handle and folds up.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I presume it has a wrist brace. On the old pocket rockets, the web was leather (at least it is on mine). Embossed into the leather is Pocket Rocket. Here are photos of mine:



















The handle on mine is marbalized, so it sounds like what you are describing.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## dar (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, yes mine looks* exactly *like yours but the only difference is "Pocket Rocket" is not embossed on the leather. The leather has never been replaced and it is the same type of brads holding it on. Could this be a earlier or later style or a copy? Thanks again.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dar said:


> Thanks for the reply, yes mine looks* exactly *like yours but the only difference is "Pocket Rocket" is not embossed on the leather. The leather has never been replaced and it is the same type of brads holding it on. Could this be a earlier or later style or a copy? Thanks again.


I have no idea if these were ever produced in various models. It may be a pirate copy put out by someone else, but I have no way of telling that. I imagine you are pretty safe to just call it a Pocket Rocket.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok my Internet is down so I'm using my phone and can't check my facts. These were originally sold as Rodgers rockets??? and the the rights were sold on to another company the two models differed slightly, please check with Flatband he can give you the scoop.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The Pocket Rocket also had another model the Magnum and Magnum was pressed into the leather on the wrist brace. That leather piece was also shape a little different. They became Roberts Rockets after the sell of the company. I hope I have this right.
Wayne


----------



## dar (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info, the one I have looks exactly like Charle's Pocket Rocket but there is nothing embossed on the leather (same shape). For years I kept the original band (this looked like the one in the photo too) but it has long been lost. All I remember when it was given to me is that it was not new. So it was made 36+ years ago. There is no maker's marks anywhere on it, perhaps the missing name on the leather was just a mistake.


----------

